# TdF '15 Stage 3 Jul 6 Discussion. Spoilers.



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

TdF '15 Stage 3 Jul 6 Discussion. Spoilers.

Is it Monday? This must be Belgium. Anvers-Huy. Another stage shy of 100 miles, but this stage is not flat and not as windy as stage 1. There is a long slow rise, almost a false flat, then some hilly riding. This overall looks set up for a breakaway to succeed - however, with so many points up for grab at the end, teams may really try to hang on, even if a breakaway has only non-threatening riders...

The run-in to the finish is very twisty, and there are two climber-points near the very end, plus the sprint points at the finish line - everyone has fresh legs (except Contador), so the final half hour may be pretty crazy. Could be a good day for Porte. TJ keeps talking about the podium, and a bold move here would get him ensconced in the upper echelon early - others might not be expecting such a move so early - although a move like this would make him a targeted man.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Sagan wins this stage.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Skewer said:


> Sagan wins this stage.


Val Verde. Maybe Dan Martin, he has been targeting it for a while.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

start time about 7:50 Eastern.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Agree. Valverde or Dan Martin.


----------



## FujiSteve (Nov 12, 2014)

OGE will be aiming for it with either Gerrans or Mathews. I think Gerro is pretty hungry for it. But Valverde won the Fleche didn't he? Up the same finish. He's gotta be favourite. And because he's not really going for GC he might be gunning for at least one stage for himself.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Ha, Cancellara had a mechanical during the neutral start


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

This really looks like Sagan - if Sagan has no bad luck like yesterday (with impressive recovery, though).
Cancellara's team can fight to keep yellow.
TVG has to be looking for a day to impress everyone, and get his name taken a bit more seriously when the GC contenders are mentioned - at least a win today would set him closer to that.

So, I think there is blood in the water. Many may want a fair, non-threatening breakaway to prevail for a long time so each dreamer schemer would have something to bridge forward to...


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Huy, Huy, Huy!!!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I hope they're okay. Not looking good. Race neutralized.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Sagan survived the crashes.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

And full stop.

The controversy is abound.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*neutralization very good for cancellara*



MMsRepBike said:


> I hope they're okay. Not looking good. Race neutralized.


neutralization very good for cancellara


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

"Mayhem"

"Mayhem indeed"


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*cancellara lower back grimace*







cancellara lower back grimace


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

MMsRepBike said:


> And full stop.
> 
> The controversy is abound.


Full stop?
Must be a huge crash.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Full stop?
> Must be a huge crash.


Two separate crashes within 30-60 seconds of each other.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Wookiebiker said:


> Two separate crashes within 30-60 seconds of each other.


NBC coverage has film on one - w/Cancellara - but not the other.
Cancellara went head over heels and did a complete cartwheel.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

The race directors neutralized the entire climb - the group was escorted up to the top, then let go.
A handful of riders controlled the front for about 3KM - probably in order ot allow everyone to get warmed back up - stoppage was about 10 minutes - and allow those who spilled to loosen up a bit. Very gentlemanly. Great sportsmanship. Now, they are getting riding again.

A handful are hanging off the back - incl Van Summeran.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*ten dam, henderson hanging off the back.*

ten dam, henderson hanging off the back.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Sagan let Griepel have the intermediate sprint points. Saving his energy for the stage win.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Full stop?
> Must be a huge crash.


It was pretty big but not big enough to stop the race if you ask me. Many were livid. The official explanation is that they needed to stop it to get some medics back up to the pack. Can't race without any medics left available.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

MMsRepBike said:


> It was pretty big but not big enough to stop the race if you ask me. Many were livid. The official explanation is that they needed to stop it to get some medics back up to the pack. Can't race without any medics left available.


Yes. the first crash blocked the medics from getting to the second crash. The fact that the riders held up and had a warm-up 3KM after the race was resumed shows me the riders generally agree, once eveyone knew the full story.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Froome in yellow. Game over for yellow jersey.


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Game over? :lol:

It bodes well but it's only day 3, right? I think Froome and Quintana ride smart. Froome used the opportunity to increase his lead. Nairo is RIGHT THERE biding his time.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*Two screen grabs Cancellara tumble*

Two screen grabs Cancellara tumble













In second frame, Cancellara's yellow bike is visible - he is on the ground.
Despite how these pics look, I believe that tall pole had nothing to do with the race, and I don't think any rider hit it with any speed after their tumble.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Cobbles tomorrow? Cool.

Will it rain? Will the Nibbles suit up his Boomstick and ride it into yellow? Will the yellow jersey stay upright long enough to actually reach the cobbles this year?


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Skewer said:


> Froome in yellow. Game over for yellow jersey.


Little early to make that call. Alberto is less than a minute back. Not that TJ is a real threat, but he's only a few seconds behind. And now Froome has to use his team protecting it before they even get to the mountains.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Jwiffle said:


> Little early to make that call. Alberto is less than a minute back. Not that TJ is a real threat, but he's only a few seconds behind. And now Froome has to use his team protecting it before they even get to the mountains.


WAY early. Stuff happens, slight illness, other riders get in the groove. Froome looked good, but he did before the first turn of a pedal as well. Team looks strong, and they don't fear defending.

Tejay may or may not be "ready" but I spent today watching his team. They do not inspire confidence, and don't look "ready" to me.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

I was watching the Eurosport feed and it caught only the first crash as well. One story says that there is no footage from the second crash.

It was carnage--four withdrawals--Tom Dumoulin, Simon Gerrans, William Bonnet and Dmitry Kozonchuk--three went to hospital. Ten Dam apparently continued on with a dislocated shoulder and Cancellera rode gingerly to the finish. The shot above of him stretching his back was just after--while he was riding in, he was checking out his right hip and massaging it. 

He's tough, but also still healing from the spring, so it will be interesting to see if he can saddle up tomorrow.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

joeinchi said:


> Game over? :lol:
> 
> It bodes well but it's only day 3, right? I think Froome and Quintana ride smart. Froome used the opportunity to increase his lead. Nairo is RIGHT BEHIND TJ biding his time.


Fixed it for Ya!

Sagan is ahead of Nairo and Alberto and Purito dropped everybody like a prom dress, very exiting stage for the first week!


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

BacDoc said:


> Fixed it for Ya!


LOL rrr:


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Cancellara abandons Tour de France after fracturing vertebrae in high-speed crash | Cyclingnews.com

Another double back fracture for Cancellara. Finished the stage even. Real bummer for him.

Some aftermath footage:


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Totally sucks having all these injuries.

One of them broke his neck. That's no joking matter. Cancellara is no wimp and I would love to have seen him crush that cobbled stage in yellow. Now he's out too.

Whatever is wrong, it needs to be fixed. Races should be won on racing ability, not blind luck of avoiding crashes.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

MMsRepBike said:


> Cancellara abandons Tour de France after fracturing vertebrae in high-speed crash | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> Another double back fracture for Cancellara. Finished the stage even. Real bummer for him.


For sure. It was really good seeing Cancellara in Yellow. That was a scary crash with the speed so high. I was getting aggravated because NBCSN kept replaying it.

Froome showed he was strong today. I don't know if Contador and Nibbles were really gassed or just saving matches for Stage 4.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Skewer said:


> Sagan let Griepel have the intermediate sprint points. Saving his energy for the stage win.


Let Greipel? You think Sagan can beat Greipel in a head up sprint? Did Sagan let Greipel win the stage yesterday because he was saving his legs for today too? Oh right I forgot that on this forum is Cavendish sucks and Sagan is the best.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Skewer said:


> Froome in yellow. Game over for yellow jersey.


Froome was looking pretty good before he crashed out last time, too. ;-) 

Sad to see such a big crash. Big, wide road and all it took was a guy riding across that FdJ rider's front wheel (and the FdJ rider failing to avoid him). They were going *so fast*.


----------



## fazel (Mar 4, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Totally sucks having all these injuries.
> 
> One of them broke his neck. That's no joking matter. Cancellara is no wimp and I would love to have seen him crush that cobbled stage in yellow. Now he's out too.
> 
> Whatever is wrong, it needs to be fixed. Races should be won on racing ability, not blind luck of avoiding crashes.


Just to reinforce this a bit...

https://twitter.com/velocast/status/618061852501798912


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Skewer said:


> Froome in yellow. Game over for yellow jersey.


Froome's superb bike handling + tomorrows cobbles.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

deviousalex said:


> Let Greipel? You think Sagan can beat Greipel in a head up sprint? Did Sagan let Greipel win the stage yesterday because he was saving his legs for today too? Oh right I forgot that on this forum is Cavendish sucks and Sagan is the best.


Sagan was an inch off Greipel yesterday. Sagan was in contention today. Where was Greipel? How far off the back?


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, after just finishing watching glad no body is paralyzed etc from the crash. That was scary, these guys I'm thinking are all nuts, or just extremely fearless. Alberto looked weak on that climb, Quintana had nothing, TJ is really not a threat not in same league as Alberto, Froome. Will have to see till we get to mountains. I quess from what the announcers said short steep climbs don't suit Alberto. TTT could open up race for Froome even more. Cobbles could change things also, exciting. Oh forgot Nibbles, kinda hard to tell from fotagebut think Froome is in another league if he is at top form.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

i'm enjoying the race so far. the prediction of one of the big four being out in the first week maybe correct--thought it would be froomey, cause, ya know, cobbles, echelons, etc, etc. but it's looking like nairo is in danger. i'd wager that tomorrow is a big day for him to stay close and avaoid mechanicals. i'm only worried about the cobbles if it rains, otherwise, i think it will be about sagan and the usual strongmen suspects. gc men-no question nibali is the pick.

roll on, tdf '15.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

fazel said:


> Just to reinforce this a bit...
> 
> https://twitter.com/velocast/status/618061852501798912


Wow, just Wow :shocked:


----------



## bykman (Oct 20, 2006)

Trek's free press took a beating on this stage as well. No more Maillot Jaune Madone photo layouts.


----------



## FujiSteve (Nov 12, 2014)

gofast2wheeler said:


> Well, after just finishing watching glad no body is paralyzed etc from the crash. That was scary, these guys I'm thinking are all nuts, or just extremely fearless. Alberto looked weak on that climb, Quintana had nothing, TJ is really not a threat not in same league as Alberto, Froome. Will have to see till we get to mountains. I quess from what the announcers said short steep climbs don't suit Alberto. TTT could open up race for Froome even more. Cobbles could change things also, exciting. Oh forgot Nibbles, kinda hard to tell from fotagebut think Froome is in another league if he is at top form.


Short steep climbs don't suit anybody. But, at a guess, the lighter the rider the more suited they are because less mass to lift against the gravity. So, by that theory, Contador at 62Kg should be more suited than Froome at 69Kg, and Quintana should be equally suited as Purito because they are both about 57Kg. Nibali at 65Kg is closer to Froome's weight.

So I don't buy these excuses about "not suited". Froome is just a better climber at this stage of his career. He gets those long legs of his spinning at a huge cadence while seated. I tried counting and it looked like 130 to 140. Amazing! A track sprinter would be happy with that. Alberto is ahead in other areas like bike-handling and racing smarts but he has lost some of his pure climbing skills as he has aged. Maybe it's also the first signs that he is still affected by the Giro.

Also, by that analysis. Quintana should have been much close to Froome and Purito. Not sure what happened there.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Tour first week and carnage seem to be inseparable. Hope this is not the career terminus for Cancellara.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The Muur d'Huy is a pretty unusual hill for a racing finish. All kinds of different and even unlikely riders have won on it. We haven't seen who's fit to win the Tour based on how they finished today.


----------



## FujiSteve (Nov 12, 2014)

troutmd said:


> Tour first week and carnage seem to be inseparable. Hope this is not the career terminus for Cancellara.


I'm wondering the same about Simon Gerrans. Last year his tour was cut short by Cavendish in stage 1 or 2, this year it's stage 3. Neither crash was his fault, just the wrong place at the wrong time. He's already 35 and Michael Mathews is the same kind of rider, ready to take his spot.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Ugh, I'm scarred by seeing that crash -what, 12 times on NBCSN? Jeebus...That poor FdJ rider... dude slid for I dunno how far, but further than any human should on asphalt.
Good on Purito. Felt bad for the Panzerwagen... AGAIN by 1 second.

Edit: Spartacus- damn. That's a lousy finish to a disappointing season.
Tens Dam- DAMN, dude. Dislocated shoulder... is there a tougher bike rider?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

RRRoubaix said:


> Tens Dam- DAMN, dude. Dislocated shoulder... is there a tougher bike rider?


probably not.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

I dunno--I think it would be a good toughness contest between Ten Dam and Cancellera--I fractured a couple of vertebrae last year in a construction fall--and once the shock wore off, I could hardly get from the Emergency back to my truck... 

If you have told me to hop on my bike at that point I would have smacked you--I could barely walk because of the pain.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

PBL450 said:


> Sagan was an inch off Greipel yesterday. Sagan was in contention today. Where was Greipel? How far off the back?


Did Sagan win? No. No one will remember you for "being in contention" of a TdF stage.


----------

